
iPadOS for Multitasking and Productivity - bonanza_hacker
https://tech-bytes.net/posts/2019/7/31/2ioz56z74ljae69ic3qs6ubxjugra5
======
bradknowles
I have never been able to get split screen or slide over working on the iPad.
I have yet to find a single app that supports either.

I’ve made sure the multitasking options are turned on, but I guess not even
Apple wants to implement any part of multitasking on my iPad Pro.

